# Lyle McDonald The rapid fatloss handbook



## QuestionGuy (Mar 24, 2009)

OK, there has been a lot of talk about these kinds of diets lately and I want to get your guy's imput on it...BUILT, a person whom I respect very much on IM seems to take a liking to it, but since I have screwed up so horribly about 5 years ago, pretty much loosing 30 pounds of muscle during a summer cut, I have since then been so paranoid of cutting......So is this guy/book just a fad that will go away in a while or is this shit for real...It was my initial understanding that humans can not loos more than a pound of fat in a week without loosing muscle...so should I invest in this book and follow it or what?? 

Since I have been put on Test by my doctor I have gained about 15 pounds of muscle in little less than three months putting me at about  5'11, 244 pounds, and about im guessing now 20% BF...Should I buy this book what do you guys think? 

I guess the main question would be if this shit is good, then why aint the pros using it to cut fat?  Also, is this kind of diet really more for fat people who dont care about muscle loss or is this diet leaned more towards bodybuilders like us here?


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you read anything on BodyRecomposition Support Forums - Powered by vBulletin or any of the articles on Lyle McDonald - Articles | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald ?

The amount of bodyfat that you can lose without losing muscle mass depends on your fat mass and training. There is no one figure that applies to everyone.

Lyle McD has several different diets. Rapid Fat Loss may not be the right diet for you. Flexible Dieting may be more appropriate. Read, read and then read some more.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree.  But you can't go wrong researching Lyle.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 24, 2009)

The diet is geared towards everyone.  Read the book, it's worth it.  It's also a SHORT TERM diet, it's not a long term maintainable one.  You run this for 2 weeks and then transition into a different diet or at least 1-2 weeks of maintenance.

And the pros don't use these methods because they're on shitloads of drugs.  If you want to take T3, HGH, AAS, etc..  you too can hit low BF levels without doing any of these specialized diets.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2009)

some of natural pro's use this method.  have you read the testemonials.

lyle's stuff is really well thought out/planned out and IMO, you can go wrong with it.

Right now, I am trying eat-stop-eat by Brad Pilon which is based on doing a 24-hour fast every 3-5 days.  I do 2 fasts per week.  So far I like it.  It is different but it seems pretty good.

patrick


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn! A 24 fast? That would be really hard for me to do, especially twice a week.

What sort of adaptions are you looking for by doing that?
Do you feel like shit when you do it?

How long do you plan on doing that?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm on my 2nd leg of this diet after going down 7 lbs in the first 12 days. I will admit that the loss didnt come as easy as the first, but I think I gained water weight because I loaded with creatine. It's fine. I see my abs, still a few months away from my contest and I am looking pretty good. What sucks about it is there is no fucking flavor on this and no carbs. Every 12 days I get a refeed and my body feels like it is going to explode. It's amazing for a pump. Its definitely worth the effort. Listen to everything Built says. She's one chick who knows her shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 24, 2009)

P-funk said:


> some of natural pro's use this method.  have you read the testemonials.
> 
> lyle's stuff is really well thought out/planned out and IMO, you can go wrong with it.
> 
> ...



Holy crap.  What kind of training are you doing on that?  How has your fat loss been so far?


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2009)

There are tremendous health benefits to be had from intermittent fasting. Ketosis can mimic many of these benefits, and indeed, you can't go wrong reading Lyle's stuff. 

I've done PSMF for two two-week cycles (I use it to kick-start my cut, and to get back on track after a holiday), and will be doing UD2.0 for the next five weeks. I may do PSMF for two weeks after that, then my own BGB for another two weeks before returning for another six weeks of UD2.0.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, so I bought the book, and am reading it now, im at chapter 11, which is the end of the diet and what to do when it ends......Im excited and motivated and will stick to it for 4 weeks, especially if I get to do one cheat meal a week and one 5 hour refeed per week.

I get everything else but unless im blind, it doent mention anything about my specific bodyweight and the amounts of calories I should be eating, I know how much protein I should be eating (240g a day) but as far as calories, I have no clue??? It must be at LEAST 1200 a day because I dont know how else you could pack in 240 protein in like 800 cals a day??


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2009)

the only drawback in this book is that the ending of the psmf is kind a wonky. Built explained it A LOT better than Lyle did. 

As for your bodyweight, its a book for the masses-he couldnt even begin to guess your own needs. Thats why he explains it all thoroughly (at times too thoroughly). 
There's a moniker for this diet:

Protein Strictly Mother Fucker. 

Get it?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

I gota tell you guys this crap goes against ALL MY BELIEVES and research I have ever done.....lets say I consume 1200 calories a day on this program which is even to much, I have to eat 4 meals a day consisting of 60g of protein and 300 calories each to make my protien goal for the day...isnt this oging to starve me and cause me to eat about every 5 hours thus make me loose my muscle mass???


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> the only drawback in this book is that the ending of the psmf is kind a wonky. Built explained it A LOT better than Lyle did.
> 
> As for your bodyweight, its a book for the masses-he couldnt even begin to guess your own needs. Thats why he explains it all thoroughly (at times too thoroughly).
> There's a moniker for this diet:
> ...




LOL...jeeez you dont have to yell.....I get it i get it


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2009)

who's yelling? 

Reread the book and ask questions. It's what we are here for.


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> OK, so I bought the book, and am reading it now, im at chapter 11, which is the end of the diet and what to do when it ends......Im excited and motivated and will stick to it for 4 weeks, especially if I get to do one cheat meal a week and one 5 hour refeed per week.
> 
> I get everything else but unless im blind, it doent mention anything about my specific bodyweight and the amounts of calories I should be eating, I know how much protein I should be eating (240g a day) but as far as calories, I have no clue??? It must be at LEAST 1200 a day because I dont know how else you could pack in 240 protein in like 800 cals a day??


I'll run the numbers for you.

What's your lean mass and your current weight?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanx a lot Built

LBM= 189.8
Weight= 244pounds

And that is an estimate ofcourse


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, so you're abouy 22% bodyfat, making you a nice juicy category II dieter. Your protein, set at 1.25g/lb lean mass because you lift, puts you at a dietary intake of about 240g daily. Add another 200 or so tag-along calories from veggies and the minimum caloric intake for you will be around 1200 a day. You are allowed to go higher, okay? 1200 set up like this is the lowest you could run without undue risk to your lean mass. 

You will take one free meal a week - if you feel you must - and one 5-hour refeed a week.

I'd set up the carbup day to have 380g protein, 60g of fat and between 300 and 600g of carbohydrate, depending on your desire, need, and comfort. This puts your refeed calories between about 3200 and about 4400 calories for that day. Drink a whey shake and eat a couple of pieces of fruit, and an hour later, perform a *tension workout** before the refeed, and remain moderately active during the carbup to enhance reglycogenation. Load creatine during this time, it will also assist in reglycogenation, as will shots of ordinary vinegar. I alternate between vinegar and creatine every hour when I do my refeeds, but I'm category I and my refeeds are about 36 hours long. 

You will train twice a week, full body, low rep - my preference is to train every third day, as follows:

PSMF workout 1	
Push press	3 x 5-8
Chins	3 x 5-8
Squats	3 x 5-8

PSMF workout 2	
Bench	3 x 5-8
Deads	3 x 5-8
T-bars	3 x 5-8

Optional: Moderate-intensity cardio, 30-45 minutes 4-7 times a week as required for appetite suppression.	

Optional: Intervals, if performed; 45-60 second range with rest periods equal or double (45-120 seconds) and do 4-5 repeats a maximum of twice per week.

Optional: consume 5g glucose 10 minutes pre-workout, plus 15-30g glucose and 15g whey protein sipped during/after the workout to protect LBM. 			

*Supplements*:
1g potassium
1g calcium
500mg magnesium
10g fish oil
Multi
1g vitamin C

For carbups: creatine (I load 20g during a carbup)
(Note: salt your food normally)

This jive with your interpretation?


*My tension workout:**
Tension Workout	Back to UD2.0 Sheet	
Movement	Reps	Rest
Squats	8-12	75
Leg extensions	8-12	75
RDLs	8-12	75
SHELC	8-12	75
Arnies	8-12	75
Lat pulldowns	8-12	75
Rows	8-12	75
Incline bench	8-12	75
Bis	8-12	75
Tris	8-12	75
Do 2 sets of each, do 'em as pairs if desired.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2009)

fufu said:


> Damn! A 24 fast? That would be really hard for me to do, especially twice a week.
> 
> What sort of adaptions are you looking for by doing that?
> Do you feel like shit when you do it?
> ...



I have a friend who is going on his SECOND year of doing the fasting!

He said the results have been amazing....leaner and more fit than ever.

I am just seeing what happens when I do it, and if I get leaner.  I am into it as long as I don't lose strength.

I felt like crap the last 4-hours the first time I did it.  Honestly, after each time, it doesn't get as bad because you just become less addicted to that rise in insulin.  I feel fine when I do it now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Holy crap.  What kind of training are you doing on that?  How has your fat loss been so far?



My training journal is up on my forum and you can check it out.

I am on my second week of fasting and I do all my normal strength and power training.

I plan the fast around my workouts, however yesterday was the first time I did something intense during the fast (only one other time I did some light pedaling on the spin bike), I did some hill sprints at one of the mountains out here.  It was brutal but no different than if I had food.  I felt pretty good actually!

The book I have is called eat-stop-eat.  My buddy Keats turned me onto it, so I decided to try it.  He did a review of it in his blog.

Patrick


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Built said:


> Okay, so you're abouy 22% bodyfat, making you a nice juicy category II dieter. Your protein, set at 1.25g/lb lean mass because you lift, puts you at a dietary intake of about 240g daily. Add another 200 or so tag-along calories from veggies and the minimum caloric intake for you will be around 1200 a day. You are allowed to go higher, okay? 1200 set up like this is the lowest you could run without undue risk to your lean mass.
> 
> You will take one free meal a week - if you feel you must - and one 5-hour refeed a week.
> 
> ...




Very well..I've invested the moeny for the book and a lot of time, i pretty much spend all day reading the entire book and I got most of it, they thing i was just always paranoid about is loosing muscle durign a cut, and this diet goes against ALL my research and years of experience but it will be done....I will do 4 weeks of this diet and then move my calories up to 2500 a day for further slower cut depending on how i feel..........I will consume 1300 calories a day with 240 grams of  protein and virtually no carbs except the few that come from fiber and vegies...along wiht all the supplements..Im scared but here goes nothing right?

My meals will look something like this???

Chicken bresat wiht fat free cheese and brocoli
fish wiht simple lettuce salad
cottage cheese wiht splenda and protein powder
and simple stuff like this

I will have 250 calories per meal - 50g protein per meal
stretched over 5 meals

the biggest worry here is that I will be HUNGRY AS HELL, and starving myself, which is going to make me constantly worry that im loosing muscle mass.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I have a friend who is going on his SECOND year of doing the fasting!
> 
> He said the results have been amazing....leaner and more fit than ever.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I've toyed with the idea of fasting...but that would be for mental training more than anything else. Maybe I'll give this eat-stop-eat thing a shot.


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't recommend stretching it out over five meals.
I recommend packing up the entire day's worth of food, and eating what you must when you absolutely need to. 

I try to eat as little all day as I can, so I can go to bed feeling fed.

Fill up on fibrous veggies. I highly recommend eggplant and okra, also kale, broccoli... drink soup. Puree the veggies into chicken broth if you like.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Built, thanks for taking your time i really apreciate it im working on geting it all together right now and im starting sunday. 
I HOPE TO GOD< AND I WILL PRAY THAT I DON'T END UP WIHT ALL MY MUSCLES LOST. This diet is just so wacky that im going to be paranoid about muscle loss since i have always been taught to never be hungry and always eat every three hours....

It will look something like this?

12am  Egg whites fluffed up wiht some vegies, and fat free cheese = 250 calories, 53g protein, 3g of fat, and all carbs will come from veggies so im not sure how any carbs, but according to his book, carbs from veggies mostly do not even count..

3PM : chicken breast, fat free cheese adn vegies = 260 calories, 3 carbs, 2g fat

6PM : Fish, vegies = 250 cals, 2g fat unknown carbs

9PM lean beef, fat free cheese, vegies = 250 cals, 7g fat, 5 carbs

12AM cottage cheese, splenda, chocolate protein powder (whey protein?) = 310 calories, 15 carbs, 7.5 fat
THIS IS THE MEAL THAT WORRIES ME, is it to high on carbs, fat and calories?

OK so this is it, im gona jump in the cold water and test my swimming skills, to late now!
As far as your above comment, I will jsut try to eat 5 times a day and see where it takes me because i keep more sane wiht more frequent meals thu out the day rather than wiht several larger ones...

I know that im so obsessive and compulsive about my eating habits that when I get really hungry im gona keep thinking that im loosing muscle, but i guess thats not true

So my total for the day will look something like this:

1320 Calories
248g Protein
35 carbs
And about 20g of fat

Now, is this to many calories on this type of diet>?
Is it to many fat and carbs, or did i get it all right and am I good to go?>??


one again, i know it a big post but thank you so much for taking an interest in this...this will be a very unusual change for me so I wana make sure I do it all right thank you!!


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks fine. 

Please don't sweat the meal timing. It does NOT matter at all, and on these very low calories, you may very well find you do better undereating or even NOT eating for part of the day so the food you DO eat will stick to you.

At the risk of sounding insulting, you're... um... still too "juicy" to lose any significant lean mass. Just don't overtrain and you'll be fine. I treat the little 2-week PSMF stints I do as "deloads" - they give your body and your mind a break from training, since you do so little during that period. 

TAKE PIX! And measurements. Don't post 'em up until you have afters, but do it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

PS don't forget the fish oil and other supps. I believe he recommends adding in a tablespoon of olive oil in there somewhere... or maybe I just do it out of comfort.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2009)

Dropped only three lbs this past 12 day string. I'm 3 lbs short of my goal weight to start cutting with the ud2. I'm wondering when I did the creatine loading and continuance, did this make it "appear" like I I didnt lose as much? I look good, the abs are showing in the morning (WTF?), and overall I'm satisfied. 
My only thing is, should I really care about those three lbs, or should I get into a maintenance and do my stack with the ud2? Or should I do a micro-bulk for the three weeks I'm on MDrol?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 26, 2009)

You may want to drop the protein powder for solid food just for satiety reasons.

Also as Built said, don't skimp on the supplements!  They are extremely important as I realized the week after I screwed up my first PSMF.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2009)

Danzik's right. I allow myself daily 2 servings of casein and a whey and casein blend after a workout. Casein is so much better because it satiates you a lot more than whey.

Of course, during my refeed today, I ate a pound of macaroni. That satiates me too.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2009)

Next up...24 ounces of baked russet potatoes and peach jam (without sugar of course).


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 26, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Dropped only three lbs this past 12 day string. I'm 3 lbs short of my goal weight to start cutting with the ud2. I'm wondering when I did the creatine loading and continuance, did this make it "appear" like I I didnt lose as much? I look good, the abs are showing in the morning (WTF?), and overall I'm satisfied.
> My only thing is, should I really care about those three lbs, or should I get into a maintenance and do my stack with the ud2? Or should I do a micro-bulk for the three weeks I'm on MDrol?



I don't know enough about AAS to comment on that, but the weight gain is probably water weight from creatine.  On depletion days w/o creatine, I drop to around 163lbs and 166lbs with creatine.  About the same 3lb difference, but it's all just water weight.


----------



## Hench (Mar 26, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Next up...24 ounces of baked russet potatoes and peach jam (without sugar of course).



Im day 4 psmf.

I hate you......


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL

I just had the potatoes and sided it with a nice cinnamon raisin DD bagel. Very tasty.

Thank you. Next~hmmm papa johns garden veggie pizza?? Ahhh to be carb depleted again. Nahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Im day 4 psmf.
> 
> I hate you......



how is it working out for you so far?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2009)

good! I just wish I hit that 3 lb mark. I like low carbs, regardless. I am however looking forward to my next phase, be it ud2 or micro-bulk.


----------



## CG (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm.. Interesting to see how its treating everyone, I recently got a copy and just haven't had the time/ patience to really get through it.. Btw, micro bulk? Like all out bulk for 3 - 4 weeks? Sounds fun to me..


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2009)

eh. Still up in the air, cg. I'm picking my strategy carefully.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 26, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> LOL
> 
> I just had the potatoes and sided it with a nice cinnamon raisin DD bagel. Very tasty.
> 
> Thank you. Next~hmmm papa johns garden veggie pizza?? Ahhh to be carb depleted again. Nahhhhhhh!!!!!



Just started my carbup about an hour ago.  Had a nice thick protein shake with 4 TSP of sugar straight post-WO.  Just polished off a big bowl of blueberry cereal.

Still have 2 bagels to go for the night and possibly a half cup (uncooked) rice if I can fit it in before going to sleep, otherwise I'll push it to tomorrow.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2009)

I am eating rice and chicken with hoisin. 

Next up: sweet potato with peach jam! (Don't knock it 'til you try it - it's delicious!)


----------



## Robertooo (Mar 26, 2009)

Built do you mind running the numbers for me just to check im doing it right? LBM of 143lbs and total mass of 189lbs

Lifting weights 2x/wk so doing 1.25g protein/lb LBM = 179g protein, keeping my carbs to 11g a day (excluding carbs from brocolli and celery) and fat at 19g (including 10g fish oil).

Just unsure about the carb load at the moment - getting about 600g carbs in..

Appreciate it if you could cast an eye over it for me   Thanks!


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure. 

You're a category II, and will be until you hit 168 lbs. 

Your protein requirement is 179 grams; add 200 cals or so for tag-along calories. Refeeds will be about 290g protein and <50g fat, with between 215 and 430g of carb consumed over five hours.


----------



## Robertooo (Mar 27, 2009)

Perfect - thank you!


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool. 

By the way, I think I have the carbup protein set at category 1 levels - somebody double check for me and I'll fix my code.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

Built said:


> Cool.
> 
> By the way, I think I have the carbup protein set at category 1 levels - somebody double check for me and I'll fix my code.



I made it a category 2 (with approximately 16-25% BF):

*Protein: 157g
Tag Along: 200 kcal
Total Kcals ingested: 829

*Couple this with a 5 hour refeed and 1 Free meal per week, as needed.


----------



## Unreal (Mar 27, 2009)

4 weeks could be a long time to run a PSMF too. 

Yes you will be hungry and want to knaw your arm off during it, but that is part of the game. Any reason to do such a extreme diet and not something more conventional? At 22% you would do fine with a basic 10% or so caloric defecit.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

I've done 4 weeks (actually 12 days each + 2 day refeeds). I have no problem with it. 

A basic 10% cut will not affect him as much, granted, but you get to a point where you're disgusted and want changes quick. The psmf, while it does suck, is effective.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

im so excited to start but I am soooo paranoid about the muscle loss because its such a wacky diet...i know i've said it a bunch of times but I still cant get over it.......As dar as supplements go, is the following complete??

Fish oil
Light Salt
Potasium pills?
Mulit vitamins


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, juggernaut. I'll fix my sheet.

Unreal, that's odd - my appetite shuts OFF. 

Question Guy, scroll up, the supps are all listed in one of my posts here.


----------



## Unreal (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine doesn't. Plus I feel lathargic and tired all the time but at the same time I can't sleep. PSMFs are rough on me. I will do them just to start a diet or after holidays.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

my appetite does the same-I get satiated rather quickly.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't really get hungry except at night, so low calories don't bother me.  I just load literally 1/3 of my days calories 1-2 hours before going to sleep and I am plenty comfortable most of the time.


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2009)

Same. 

Thank GOD we all got away from that asinine "six meals a day, eat every three hours or you'll catabolize all your mass" bullshit. 

SO MUCH NICER when you get to look forward to going home and EATING at night!


----------



## johnereb (Mar 27, 2009)

Great thread!

No doubt eating good at night is so much better than feeling hungry from supper to bedtime and trying to sleep while feeling starved.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

Built said:


> Same.
> 
> Thank GOD we all got away from that asinine "six meals a day, eat every three hours or you'll catabolize all your mass" bullshit.
> 
> SO MUCH NICER when you get to look forward to going home and EATING at night!



I grew up on that thinking...now that im so used to it i actually prefer it tho.....It used to be that "your body can only absorb about 40g protein in a sitting" so if you eat more it would be useless...so naturally people started eating six times a day to get all their protein in...it still makes sence to me but I guess it was proven wrong??


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 27, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> I grew up on that thinking...now that im so used to it i actually prefer it tho.....It used to be that "your body can only absorb about 40g protein in a sitting" so if you eat more it would be useless...so naturally people started eating six times a day to get all their protein in...it still makes sence to me but I guess it was proven wrong??




It was proven wrong.  I do still eat 5-6 times a day, but it's out of habit and not necessity.  Though on the carbup I just did I ate 10+ times a day.......had to in order to fit in all the food I needed.

But I'm the same way, when I joined here I guess 4-5 years ago (started reading 1 year before joining approx) Jodi who was one of the diet masters at the time was a big believer in eating the smaller meals.  So was/is Tom Venuto in BFFM which I read a long time ago.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

I still enjoy 5-8 meals a day. Simply because I get hungry!


----------



## johnereb (Mar 28, 2009)

I eat three main meals plus two or three snacks. That's not counting one or two protein shakes on lifting days.


----------



## Pursuit0fMuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Built,

I've recently gotten the RFL Handbook and was a bit confused on how I set it up.
I went through it, but is the diet only set up through how much protein you need?
What about how much carb/fat I should consume?

Main plan is to lose fat/gain endurance/build muscle/learn MMA.

18 years old
5'8"
260 pounds (want to end up around 185-200)
34% bodyfat
lean body mass: 170 pounds

Could you tell me what I should be consuming as a daily routine of what my daily diet should like like? Please and thank you!

PS: Starting my Strength & Condition, Muay Thai, BJJ, Freestyle Kickboxing, Submission/Grappling classes tomorrow! I'm trying to get very educated in the art of MMA and hope to fight someday. MAIN REASON: Less BF, more strength, knowledge and edurance!!!!


~~~
Wish me luck!

~~~
Once I get into a routine of things I will be making a log.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 28, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Since I have been put on Test by my doctor I have gained about 15 pounds of muscle in little less than three months putting me at about  5'11, 244 pounds, and about im guessing now 20% BF...Should I buy this book what do you guys think?



I'm surprised no one has said anything, but their is no way you put on 15lbs of muscle in *less than 3 months*. It's impossible...Realisticly, you put on 5 or 6lbs of muscle and the rest was water weight and fat. 

Also, if your so afraid of losing muscle, why diet like this? Just eat about 500 calories under maintenance and continue working out. Why starve yourself?

I don't know anything about this diet, so i'm not going to judge it. But, from the way it sounds your paranoid about it and it seems discomforting. 1300 calories a day for someone who weighs 244lbs??? 1200 calories is the minimum for your body's everyday functions. Honestly, your going to lose muscle on this diet and typically you will lose a little muscle on any diet. But, this seems a little extreme. I mean, how many calories were you consuming before? Around 3500? If so, your suddenly eating at a 2200 calorie deficit...Doesn't that seem like a little much? Perhaps lowering it 500 the first week, then another 500 and so on. Why the sudden change? 

This is my opinion of course. Do what you want. I've just never heard of a 244lb man eating like a 110lb girl. 

Keep in mind, i do think you have room to lose a little muscle along with body fat. You are over 20% b/f and i don't think you need to worry about losing much muscle at this point. This technique just seems a little drastic.

Also, can someone please explain to me why this diet calls for 1300 calories a day? Am i missing something here? Is it just a way of losing tons of weight quickly? I'm all for Lyle Mcdonald and have read a lot on his website, but never bought any books. I didn't realize their was a diet like this...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2009)

Pursuit0fMuscle said:


> Hey Built,
> 
> I've recently gotten the RFL Handbook and was a bit confused on how I set it up.
> I went through it, but is the diet only set up through how much protein you need?
> ...



Looking at my numbers, you have your work cut out for you if you want to fight one day...

here goes:

You are a Category 3 dieter

Minimum total cals: 744
Protein: 136g (or higher) 
200 tag-along calories

2 free meals a week.

Woah. Have fun. Sucks to be you, bruh.

2 workouts a week, 3x8-10
Squats
RDLs
Incline Benches
Lat Pulldowns OR chins
Standing Military Press
One Arm Row
Crunch


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2009)

As for your diet or telling you exactly what to eat, I'm not going to do that-personal choices remain solo. I will tell you that casein (cottage cheese) fills me up fast.

Track your calories on FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal


----------



## Pursuit0fMuscle (Apr 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Looking at my numbers, you have your work cut out for you if you want to fight one day...
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...



why only 136g of protein?

when I did it by my LBM of 170pounds it told me me I need 1g/lb.

as for the 200 tag along calories, do those just come from the veggies I eat?

and that 2 workout routines a week, can't i replace that with my strength and conditioning classes along with my Martial Arts?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

hey Built-can you check my numbers? I double checked and got the same. 

Those workouts at your MA classes-are they weight training or plyometric? 

you can have unlimited greens.


----------

